# New Year's goals



## Cat Dancer (Jan 2, 2014)

All in good fun. 

I want to drink more caffeine. LOL. I tried giving it up for awhile thinking it would help make me less anxious, but I couldn't tell any difference so I might as well drink a little more. 

Never run out of toilet paper. Yes. That is very important.


----------



## Mari (Jan 2, 2014)

More chocolate and more math :rofl: and more hugs and...  and I did receive a case of toilet paper for Xmas - seriously!


----------



## Retired (Jan 3, 2014)

Drink more coffee and you won't want to 




> run out of toilet paper.



mg:



> Caffeine is a central nervous system stimulant found in many widely used products such as coffee, tea, cocoa, cola drinks, energy drinks, chocolate and some medications for pain and colds. Caffeine speeds up your overall metabolism, including the processes of digestion and elimination. In small amounts, it stimulates digestive activity and bowel movements, and in large doses, caffeine can cause pain, nausea and diarrhea. ~ SOURCE


----------



## making_art (Jan 4, 2014)

Eat less....walk more....same old, same old. Think I'll get a bike...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 4, 2014)

...or a hamster and then steal his hamster wheel while he's distracted.


----------

